# globale Variable in zwei js-Dateien verwenden?



## Zerberus777 (25. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: über index.html (im head) rufe ich script1.js und script2.js auf. In script1.js fülle ich ein Array, welches in script2 ausgelesen werden soll.

Ich habe versucht, in script1.js das Array als globale Variable zu definieren. In script1.js funktioniert es auch, aber in script2.js ist das Array unbekannt...

Wie und wo muß ich was definieren, damit es funktioniert?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Bemühungen.

Zerberus


----------



## sheel (25. September 2013)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

definiere die Variable in der HTML-Datei, vor einbinden der externen Scripts.


----------



## Zerberus777 (26. September 2013)

Danke erstmal.
Folgendes neue Problem: Wenn ich die globale Variable im "normalen" Quelltext von script1.js zuweise, kann ich sie in script2.js auslesen. Weise ich sie aber innerhalb einer Funktion von script1.js zu, ist sie für script2.js "undefined" ...

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## sheel (26. September 2013)

Wie definierst du sie?
Kann es sein, dass du sie einfach nicht global machst?


----------



## Zerberus777 (26. September 2013)

in der index.html

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
		<title>MP4-Player</title>
		<script type="text/javascript"> var videotitel=new Array()</script>
		<script type="text/javascript"> var testarray=new Array()</script>
		<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="script1.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="script2.js"></script>
	</head>
	<body>
	</body>
</html>


----------



## jeipack (27. September 2013)

Wenn du sie in der Funktion mit dem Wort `var` definierst dann ist sie nur innerhalb der Funktion sichtbar. Lass `var` einfach weg und es sollte klappen (oder definiere sie ausserhalb der Funktion)


----------

